# Best breakfast before the gym and cardio?



## 07bobber (Aug 26, 2010)

I go to the gym between 11 and 12 I wake up around 9, mwf is weights only, ths is cardios only (2 days boxing, one day whatever i feel)

What should I eat for breakfast on lifting days? I do drink 20 grams of protein before I leave for the gym. Should I change it on cardio days? 

I am 6'1 188, just lost about 8 ponuds and want to maintain this weight and build some more muscle. Dont know my body fat


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 26, 2010)

Firstly I would say add some good carbs in there. I normally have oats or muesli and a piece of fruit like a banana. You will need these carbs for energy during your workout.

Very simply put you will need to plan a diet with calorie excess with the right mix of protein carbs and fats. You will need this in order to build muscle.


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

Get enough protein !!!


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 27, 2010)

Get a meal in since its that long after you wake up.


----------



## MDR (Aug 27, 2010)

Personally, I don't like to eat a big meal before training.  If i have enough time, I'll eat a light meal of protein and carbs,  but if not, I just make a protein shake and add some carbs and blend it all up.


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 27, 2010)

right now I have been eating 4-6 hard boiled egg whites with 1 cup up strawberries or a nectarine, then I have one scoop of protien with 1 scoop of 1MR right before I leave for the gym


----------



## Domas (Sep 13, 2010)

It all depends how you feel after breakfast like that, but I think MDR is eating right.


----------



## magger (Sep 14, 2010)

9 am  3 eggs 1 yolk, 2 cups pasta n sauce   12 noon 1.5 cups brown rice 4 0z chikn brest 3 pm  med coffee 1 sweetnr  3:20 warmup at gym and then ITS ON!!! 45min-1hr wieght training 35 min cardio   home for a shake creatin ,l-glutamine, chicn rice dinner and 2 bannas for bed , this is a typical lift day for me, my energy level durning workout is exceptionally well fortified i love it   my .02


----------



## MDR (Sep 14, 2010)

magger said:


> 9 am  3 eggs 1 yolk, 2 cups pasta n sauce   12 noon 1.5 cups brown rice 4 0z chikn brest 3 pm  med coffee 1 sweetnr  3:20 warmup at gym and then ITS ON!!! 45min-1hr wieght training 35 min cardio   home for a shake creatin ,l-glutamine, chicn rice dinner and 2 bannas for bed , this is a typical lift day for me, my energy level durning workout is exceptionally well fortified i love it   my .02



I just ate dinner-now I'm hungry again...


----------



## 07bobber (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks magger


----------



## BarbellBeast (Sep 15, 2010)

i usually have 2 scoops whey, 1 cup oats pre workout blended in a shake. i wake up at 8 and hit the gym at 10.


----------



## LAM (Sep 15, 2010)

for the most part I vary my caloric intake depending on what my activity level is going to be in the next couple of hours after the meal.  so I would not consume nearly as many calories before a cardio only workout than a resistance training workout.

if I don't have time to let a whole food meal digest then I do they whey shake and oatmeal thing and hit the gym after that.  If i eat a whole food meal then I try to time it so it's at least been 1.5 hours until I start training.  this way a good portion of the food has emptied from my stomach has migrated further down the GIT


----------



## SBT (Sep 15, 2010)

i say go with a couple eggs, some egg whites, and oats... or even throw your eggs in a whole wheat wrap for a breakfast burrito.


----------



## SBT (Sep 15, 2010)

however on a cardio only day i would prob go with something a little lighter like a shake with some fruit and a lil oats in it and all blended up


----------



## anthonynelson (Sep 17, 2010)

According to my 7-8 egg whites are the best option.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

1 whole egg
4 egg whites
2 slices of sprouted grain bread
1 multi vitamin
2 Fish Oils 
Green Tea


This does it for me.


----------



## LAM (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> 1 whole egg
> 4 egg whites
> 2 slices of sprouted grain bread



dude you got to throw some cheese on that! yummy...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

LAM said:


> dude you got to throw some cheese on that! yummy...



Not a bad idea.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> I just ate dinner-now I'm hungry again...


----------



## DarenHugh (Sep 20, 2010)

2hrs before training i eat a lot, but than nothing. 30min before the training i eat one chocolate puding(to lift the blood sugars), you could also try glucose, and it works out great for me!


----------



## pritih (Dec 30, 2010)

i do exercise in empty stomach this will help me in loosing weight instead of having breakfast before exercise


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

Eat breakfast as usual when you wake up.  Then drink a shake before you leave for the gym.  Not very complicated assuming your diet is in check.


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)

I workout at 5am so I usually just have a few eggs, 1 piece of whole grain toast with PB before and then have a protien shake after my shower.  I know many of you do not eat much before you workout but I get the shakes if I don't.  Plus it helps to get an extra small protien and carb meal in mid-morning before lunch.


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

07bobber said:


> What should I eat for breakfast on lifting days?



You can NEVER go wrong with eggs and oats bro.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am not sure if anyone has mentioned eggs yet. Try to keep the ratio of whites to whole eggs around 4 to 1. For the carbs, I eat 3-4 pieces of Ezekiel bread with Pam butter flavored spray. Then a banana and 1/3 cup in a isolate protein shake.


----------



## R11HNO (Jan 8, 2011)

Do cardio first thing in the morning before eating and I peronally cant do a leg work out during the day, feel much stronger in the evening after eating all day. All evening workouts are stronger.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 8, 2011)

Even on weekends I prefer to eat a second meal before I workout. I'll wake up around 10:00 and eat a multigrain bagel (300 cals, 60g carbs, 12g protein) with 2 tbls natural PB (200 cals; 16g fat; 8g protein), 3 eggs (210 cals; 15g fat; 18g protein), 2 cups milk (160 cals, 22g carbs, 18g protein), 1 tbls olive oil (120 cals; 13g fat), 1 tbls flax oild (120 cals, 13g fat), and 2 multivitamins.

Then, around 1:30 or 2:00 I'll have my pre-workout meal. Right now I train 4 days a week with 3 of those days also having a 3.5 - 6 km run. On those days I eat slightly more, so most pre-workout meals will look like this: 170g whole wheat spaghetti (600 cals; 120g carbs; 24g protein), 4 oz lean ground beef (depending on cooking method -- I pan fry and drain fat -- about 150 cals, 12-15g fat-ish, 25g protein), 1/2 cup sauce (80 cals, 10g carbs), and 1-1.5 cups broccoli (raw). Immediately prior to my workout I'll take about 3.5g BCAAs.

Post-workout will be 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup skim cottage cheese, 1 scoop whey isolate. I'll also take another 3.5g BCAAs, though I may decrease the pre- and post-workout BCAAs to about half that to (a) save money and (b) account for the fact that 1 scoop of my whey brand contains 5.5g BCAAs, and I also eat 6 eggs a day and a decent amount of meat and dairy, which is high in BCAAs as well.


----------



## ripped1! (Jan 11, 2011)

2 scoops of protein pwder (Metabolic Drive has great flavors and uses Whey Isolate and Casein) mixed in with 2 oz of plain non fat yogurt and a 1oz of water.
Delivers a great low carb, low sugar, high protein boost.


----------



## pocketsonswoll (Jan 12, 2011)

I like to go with a protein shake in the morning (I'm too lazy to make real food at 6am in the morning).  Sometimes I'll have a Quest protein bar if I'm running real late.  Anyways, you wanna make sure you're not putting junk into your system to start off the day.


----------



## xenesis (Jan 21, 2011)

You should take protein and carbohydrates rich food to boost your body with energy.
Xenesis


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 22, 2011)

I mix it up, but breakfast is usually a thick steak of some sort, if not a baked chicken breast.  Sometimes I'll make some brown rice and corn and toast a little french bread....on the side, some grapes, pistachios, dates, and figs.  I also take a tablespoon of olive oil.  When I have the time, I like to make a waffle mix using some whey protein mixed with the flour.  I can't taste it....tastes just like regular waffles.  

My breakfasts usually look like a bulker's dinner.  I avoid shakes in the AM and use that room for the real stuff.  I'll top it all off with one of those 42gr of protein shots from IDS.



/V


----------



## ripped1! (Jan 24, 2011)

pocketsonswoll said:


> I like to go with a protein shake in the morning (I'm too lazy to make real food at 6am in the morning). Sometimes I'll have a Quest protein bar if I'm running real late. Anyways, you wanna make sure you're not putting junk into your system to start off the day.


 
Yeah I've tried Quest bars...they taste great and really satisfy hunger. No sugar alcohols to mess up my stomach either.


----------



## SBT (Jan 26, 2011)

better protein bars by needtobuildmuscle work GREAT as quick meal replacements in the morning too!!


----------



## trup9 (Jan 29, 2011)

protein shake with 1.5 scoops (around 32 grams protein) with 5000 mg glutamine and oatmeal


----------



## Philmb (Jan 29, 2011)

The body needs energy no matter what you are doing. Think of food as fuel, and what your goals are, such as, gain weight, lose weight, maintain weight, overall health, etc. Eating right is finding the right mixture of carbs, protein and fat to meet your needs. Eat a good breakfast each day no matter what you have planned. If it is a workout day, make sure the meal has enough total calories.

Here is my breakfast: cereal, yogurt, milk/with protein powder, and fruit. I have that every day. I work out 1.5-2 hrs after eating. Nothing but water and coffee before workout time.


----------

